# perches



## floppy109909 (Apr 3, 2008)

what is the best perches to make\use


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*It Depends...*

How handy are you and how much budget you have...There's a lot of different/types of perches but I stay with something really easy to make and something that I can afford, 2X4's, Romanian Pigeon got some nice V-perches made of plexi-glass I believe, some peerches looks like book-end shelves, some are just like the CD or DVD rack...Now you just have to get some idea from others and what kind of perch do you like that is not going to put holes in your pocket...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

It depends on your set up, but generally you want perches that are:
- comfortable for the birds so they can lay down and get good rest
- easy to clean and minimize poop falling on the bird below
- adequeate clearance between perches so they can't reach to peck the next bird

Pieces of 2x4 nailed to an upright allows a bird to settle over their feet on cold nights.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you have pairs, box perches are nice as they can make a nest in it, and you can just replace the eggs with dummy eggs....if you want them to hatch then regular nest box is best....or any perch that is flat and big enough for them to laydown if they want too...the v perches don't look comfortable to me...the easiest ones is the ones mentioned before...just 2x4's cut and nailed on post.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I prefer anything but T-perches, but it's really up to you. Here's what my variety of perching spots look like
http://picasaweb.google.com/MaryOfExeter/Thanksgiving2008#
Of course they all prefer the nest boxes over anything else. Everyone's got their favorite spot, some even perch on the walls where we didn't intend for them too, including above the door between the sections. Doesn't look very comfortable, but if they want to sleep there, they can go right ahead 
V-perches are easy to clean and keep the birds clean. The tops of ours are rounded but they can be easier made. And you could make the top a bit wider if you feel like they'd be more comfortable that way. I just like the fact the sides keep the birds below out of...shooting range


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

The T-bar perches are the cleanest and the easiest to make. The box perches help the catching the birds the easiest. I have no experience with v-perches. My birds don't seem to poop on those T-bar perches and they are quite polite and not poop on others below.


----------

